# Diarrhoea on Raw diet



## Penny Less (2 April 2016)

New doggie has been on a raw diet for several weeks, chicken carcases and veg. I have had him 2 weeks now and have given him commercial raw diet as well as the chicken etc. He has really runny poo and I don't know what to give him, unless its boiled rice? Obviously needs more fibre, but what ? Should I stop the commercial Natures Diet . Never fed raw before so in the dark, advice gratefully received!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 April 2016)

Give raw chicken breast. Bio natural yoghurt is good, maybe a raw egg, which often helps.

 Has he had diarrhoea all this time? Chicken is one of the top allergy proteins-sorry! I would stick to absolutely no treats, pure chicken only. What exactly was he eating before you got him? I can't remember, is he a pup?


----------



## Penny Less (2 April 2016)

No he is about 4, he was on raw chicken breast when I got him, but I have bought the Natures diet raw frozen stuff as an alternative and for when I cant get hold of the chicken carcasses. Its a chicken one, also tried a lamb one.  When I got him he had been on the chicken and he was a bit constipated,his poo was like bricks !
Really actually would like to change him on to tinned as would be much easier, but slightly concerned that any deviation from the chicken carcasses would cause problems now. Cant always get the raw chicken


----------



## ponyparty (2 April 2016)

I switched my pup to raw food not long ago, and read a brilliant book called Honey's Natural Feeding Handbook for Dogs which gave loads of really useful information.

On a raw diet they need to be eating a certain amount of bone (raw only) which firms up the stool. I think it's meant to be 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% offal roughly - if the stool is loose, increase bone. You can get bones from the butchers, not just chicken carcasses but marrow bones, fairly easily. I feed chicken wings from the butchers or supermarket as a treat/distraction when we're going out. I wouldn't say increase fibre, as this will surely make the stool more loose? If you give offal, be aware that liver will make the stool looser, so moderation is required. I think other offal is fine to feed up to 10%. 

Note, a dog fed on raw should have firm/hard stools. They will be noticeably different to a dog fed tinned/dry food. Our used to produce loads of poo, sometime runny, always very smelly. Now on raw - they are small, hard and don't smell. They SHOULD be hard, as this stimulates the anal glands as the poop passes through, ensuring that the glands don't get clogged up (a very common problem). 

There is also a really useful group on Facebook, are you on Facebook? I will find out the name of the group if so, so you can join it and access all the advice on there 

Of course, he may well have been put on a raw diet for a reason - e.g. allergies to things found in processed tinned/dried food, so just be careful about switching him back - but this has to be balanced to suit your lifestyle. 

Hope he gets better soon, not pleasant for either him or you!


----------



## ponyparty (2 April 2016)

In fact I just re-read your post - chicken carcasses and veg? I can pretty much guarantee it will be the veg giving him the squits! Cut that down big time. Mine gets carrots to clean his teeth, and the occasional bit of parsnip, green veg etc but not loads and not with every meal. 
I'd recommend getting in touch with Honeys Raw Food, they were so helpful and gave me loads of advice. I have bought from them and from Raw 2 Go so far - and have heard that Manifold Valley Meats are good too. But Honeys deffo a good starting point as they are happy to give free advice!

ETA: google "the dogs dinner, ann ridyard" - I don't think I'm allowed to link to external websites? don't want to risk it anyway, it comes up in google easily enough! there is a website and there are even poopy pics to give you an idea what a raw fed dog's poop should look like (!) and plenty of advice on what to feed/weights and ratios. 
Hope this helps


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 April 2016)

Pumpkin seeds helps firm them up, as well as raw bones, try lamb ribs and spine. I avoid any weight bearing bones as they do tend to splinter in to sharper pieces which mine do pass ok but I prefer not to give them weight bearers incase of probs


----------



## gunnergundog (2 April 2016)

If you are going to continue feeding raw he will need a more varied diet than chicken carcasses and veg.  Ideally, he should have multiple protein sources, an element of offal and fish oil.  Chicken carcasses are primarily cartilaginous;  you need to introduce bone to his diet to firm him up.  Rib bones, lamb carcasses etc etc.  

If he was good on the raw diet he had when he came to you, I would keep him on that and ditch the commercial variant.


----------



## Dobermonkey (2 April 2016)

How much does he weigh?
How much is he being fed each day?
Is he too fat too thin or about right?


----------



## Goldenstar (3 April 2016)

Be careful my friends dog got salmonella on a raw diet .


----------



## Penny Less (3 April 2016)

Sorry I meant less fibre not more ! Have been hesitant about giving more substantial bone because his teeth are so worn and non existent in the front.
He is about right weightwise I think , just under 27Kgm I can just feel his ribs.
I think perhaps I have been giving too much veg. he has a bit of broccoli or carrot or cauli most days.

I have a yardful of runny poo to clear up now that necessitated him getting up 3 times in the night
Thanks for your input everyone. Where do I get pumpkin seeds though ?


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 April 2016)

Penny Less said:



			Sorry I meant less fibre not more ! Have been hesitant about giving more substantial bone because his teeth are so worn and non existent in the front.
He is about right weightwise I think , just under 27Kgm I can just feel his ribs.
I think perhaps I have been giving too much veg. he has a bit of broccoli or carrot or cauli most days.

I have a yardful of runny poo to clear up now that necessitated him getting up 3 times in the night
Thanks for your input everyone. Where do I get pumpkin seeds though ?
		
Click to expand...

Health shop and some supermarkets are now selling them


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 April 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			Be careful my friends dog got salmonella on a raw diet .
		
Click to expand...

Dogs guts are designed to cope with bacteria that would kill us. Their intestines are shorter, allowing a quick transit through and out the back door before salmonella have a chance to get hold,they can and do eat the most disgusting things with no ill effects. When too much fibre or even worse (any grains as in biscuits/filler) are added it slows the transition down as the dog's digestive tract tries to digest it, this allows bacteria normally expelled quickly to stay in the guts longer and increases the chance of the dog getting salmonella. I sometimes give the greens/fibre to my dogs after the main meat meal, the meat will go on ahead whilst the fibre plods along after it and doesn't cause any problems. Avoid grains and avoid adding too much fibre at any one time and things should work themselves out. I have been feeding 3 dogs on a raw balanced diet for over 10 years and not once have any of them had salmonella,  they are perfectly healthy. 
MY lurcher buried a large fish head (raw) in the garden in the summer heat a couple of years ago, then dug it up a week later and ate it, if she didn't get salmonella from that then I don't know what would give it to her!


----------



## Dobermonkey (3 April 2016)

For 27kg dog you would be looking at. 675gms in total per day (this includes treats etc). Raw feeding rule of thumb is feed 2 -3% of body weight.  The frozen blocks of meat are supposed to have about 4gms bone per 100gms I think.  Certainly enough to make my boys poos solid. (He likes the blocks cooked but will eat the 'free flow' mince raw)


----------



## missmatch (3 April 2016)

You really need to completely overhaul your dogs diet. If you want to feed raw diy, then as another poster said it's 80/10/10
Not an exact science as one of mine needs twice as much offal as the other
They have minces, lamb, beef, chicken, duck, rabbit, venison etc
They have bones, chicken wings, carcasses, duck wings, prey ie: whole rabbits
They have fish. Whole fish which I freeze for 2 weeks. They love most fish
Chicken feet are fab for glucosamine
Tinned sardines in olive oil
And very occasionally some veg or fruit. They do enjoy blueberries
They also have heart, kidney, liver
It's a very varied diet which is what they need
I use TPMS, daf and paleo ridge raw for my dogs food
I also pick up stuff in morrisons
Rawfeeding rebels and barf are good fb groups.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 April 2016)

personally I would take him off everything other than the commercially pre-formed RAW, which will be balanced and see how he gets on.


----------



## Dobermonkey (3 April 2016)

Morrisons 'meaty beef bones' are a big favourite in our house   naturally they get buried first then eaten once covered in muck!


----------



## Penny Less (6 April 2016)

I am going to get pumpkin seeds and try them, How much should I give him and how often ?? Thanks !


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 April 2016)

Re pumpkin seeds, try half a tablespoon split over two meals, maybe. Raw eggs, including shell are useful as a binder. You need to research raw properly, find out what he was fed before. Natural Instinct is fab, but if he's reacting poorly to it, then you might need to tailor what he gets. 

Front teeth are not the issue, back teeth are used for chewing bones. What are they like?


----------



## Penny Less (13 April 2016)

I have looked at pumpkin on the net and it is used for both constipation and diarrhoea, how does that work ?


----------



## Goldenstar (13 April 2016)

cremedemonthe said:



			Dogs guts are designed to cope with bacteria that would kill us. Their intestines are shorter, allowing a quick transit through and out the back door before salmonella have a chance to get hold,they can and do eat the most disgusting things with no ill effects. When too much fibre or even worse (any grains as in biscuits/filler) are added it slows the transition down as the dog's digestive tract tries to digest it, this allows bacteria normally expelled quickly to stay in the guts longer and increases the chance of the dog getting salmonella. I sometimes give the greens/fibre to my dogs after the main meat meal, the meat will go on ahead whilst the fibre plods along after it and doesn't cause any problems. Avoid grains and avoid adding too much fibre at any one time and things should work themselves out. I have been feeding 3 dogs on a raw balanced diet for over 10 years and not once have any of them had salmonella,  they are perfectly healthy. 
MY lurcher buried a large fish head (raw) in the garden in the summer heat a couple of years ago, then dug it up a week later and ate it, if she didn't get salmonella from that then I don't know what would give it to her!
		
Click to expand...

Non of that changes the fact that my friends dog nearly died of salmonella and ended up being fed through a tube in the throat before pulling through .


----------



## ponyparty (13 April 2016)

Salmonella is an extremely rare complaint with raw feeding. Nobody goes into feeding raw with their eyes closed (or at least I hope not). I don't think one case of salmonella is a reason to not feed raw, personally. It is admittedly very serious, but feeding dry food can also have serious consequences so best not to write something off completely because of a few isolated cases  

Anyway, OP, how is your dog now? Have his stools firmed up?


----------



## Aru (13 April 2016)

Are you aware that samonellosis is zoonotic?so can be passed to humans.and that infected dogs can show no clinical signs but can become carriers and shed the bacteria in the poo. It can also be very severe illness and is occasionaly fatal.the point im trying to make is not something to dismiss lightly.

Campylobactor and salmonella infection are known risks in feeding raw meat to any animal. It is unfortunatly not my experience that people are aware of this when they start on a raw diet. Quite the opposite in fact in the majority of cases that I have discussed it with owners they were not aware it was a risk or hadnt considered it. In some  cases they informed me that Dogs cannot catch these disease's because their systems are designed to prevent it. Thats not what they taught us in vet school.quite the opposite in fact but a very popular myth. Dogs are less susceptible to these infections then humans,thats true...but they can and do pick up these infections if the load is high enough and the conditions are right...the same as any other bacterial infection and generally raw chicken is the cause. The level of dangerous bacteria found on the skin of human grade commerical chicken in the supermarket shelves has made the papers on more than one occasion. The bacteria are there and they are a risk, to try and claim otherwise because you have not personally been affected or heard of many cases is misleading. Personally I have never contracted salmonella despite exposure to it..but that doesnt mean I think I cannot. The constant claims that I read on raw threads where these infections are dismissed as insignificant is a worry.


lncidentally chronic diarrhoea that doesnt clear up on a change of diet can be campylobacter infection.worth considering if the pumpkin or other bulking agent doesnt work op.but hopefully its just because you arent feeding enough bone or offal.


----------



## Penny Less (13 April 2016)

Ponyparty, well they did seem to be getting better but last night I was up 3 times with him .Its not  diarrhoea like water  but very soft runny poo.(bit like chocolate ice cream, (sorry   tmi !)
I cant believe the amount ?I thought raw diets only produced a small amount comparatively.   I have just got the pumpkin seeds so will give them today,also have contacted Honeys dog foods as someone upthread recommended. They have given me a free download of their booklet which is very interesting.  They also mention stress might be a factor, as I have only had him a few weeks. He doesn't seem the stressy type, rather the opposite and has settled into a routine quickly, and had already changed homes down to the foster lady,but don't know what I can do about that other than hope he will be less so as time goes on.


----------



## gunnergundog (13 April 2016)

Giardia?  Worth taking a faecal sample to the vet for testing.


----------



## ponyparty (13 April 2016)

Thanks Aru, yes I am aware of all of the above. I researched A LOT before attempting a raw food diet, and in doing so found a terrifying level of pseudo-science on some raw feeding forums, including lots of advice about homeopathic remedies... Eek! I do know there are risks associated (not just salmonella etc but also the small risk of him choking on bone fragments or them causing a blockage) but it seems, so far, to really agree with my (extremely fussy) dog. If I saw any signs of bacterial infection I would be straight down to the vets with him. But so far so good, his coat is shiny, the dryness of his skin has reduced (vet could find no underlying cause and when I mentioned I was thinking of switching to raw they said it "may" have a positive effect) and the consistency of his poos much better than when on dry food. 

Anyway, I was waiting for OP to reply about the condition of her dog - if he does still have diarrhoea, I'd recommend that she take him to see a vet, as I would be concerned that it has persisted for so long. Good call re: the campylobacter, if he's been on almost exclusively raw chicken then that's certainly a risk. I wouldn't have known that chronic diarrhoea was a symptom of campylobacter, so thanks Aru.


----------



## ponyparty (13 April 2016)

Penny Less said:



			Ponyparty, well they did seem to be getting better but last night I was up 3 times with him .Its not  diarrhoea like water  but very soft runny poo.(bit like chocolate ice cream, (sorry   tmi !)
I cant believe the amount ?I thought raw diets only produced a small amount comparatively.   I have just got the pumpkin seeds so will give them today,also have contacted Honeys dog foods as someone upthread recommended. They have given me a free download of their booklet which is very interesting.  They also mention stress might be a factor, as I have only had him a few weeks. He doesn't seem the stressy type, rather the opposite and has settled into a routine quickly, and had already changed homes down to the foster lady,but don't know what I can do about that other than hope he will be less so as time goes on.
		
Click to expand...

Oh you replied while I was typing! 

Sorry to hear he's not really any better - might have to be a trip to the vets. Is he bright and behaving normally in himself? Appetite and thirst levels normal, everything else seems normal? Hard to tell as you haven't had him long I suppose. 

Try diet again after reading the Honey's book but I'd be worried it's not clearing up by now tbh. 

Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Penny Less (13 April 2016)

Looking at info on pumpkin seeds it says not to feed raw, are the Holland and Barret ones raw?  One site says they contain cyanide !
If no improvement tomorrow it looks like a trip to the vet! Although seems  absolutely fine and dandy otherwise.  He does drink a lot of water when weve been for our walks so don't know if that makes things worse.   I really don't feel happy about the raw diet I must saw, always given our dogs canned and table scraps before and never had a problem. Its mainly he's come from the foster home on that diet and they are quite insistent that he stays on it.   Well we will soldier on. just another of life's little hiccups.  strange thing is on the other hand the dog with pancreatitis that has being sicky/not eating days even on his special diet  has not been ill at all since new dog came.(Ive probably put the mockers on that now )

Also wondering about bones as only one butcher in town,who has a lot of regulars for his bones etc, rest is supermarket and they don't do their own butchering do they?


----------



## gunnergundog (13 April 2016)

Morrisons (I am told) sell trays of 'stock' bones - could be worth investigating if you have one near.  Otherwise you can buy off the internet. 

If you are thinking of going to the vet, my advice would be to start collecting faecal samples tonight, and then add tomorrow (and ideally on day 3) as not all parasites shed on a regular basis.

Re the pumpkin seeds, have never had a problem feeding organic/raw seeds, but I always follow up with a ripe stilton to replace the natural bacteria in the gut.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 April 2016)

Morrisson's do pig trotters, lamb and beef bones for stock. Even my 'machine' can't cope with the beef bones. Remember to keeper weight bearing bones, they may crack teeth. 
List of raw suppliers: 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/raw-food-supplier-list.197702/



gunnergundog said:



			Giardia?  Worth taking a faecal sample to the vet for testing.
		
Click to expand...

This, Defo.


----------



## Penny Less (13 April 2016)

Thank you all for all the information, you are a brainy lot!   I have been having a good old read up on the" sticky "post.  Got raw food lag now!

ETA the opinion here is 10/10/80 ratio,  Honeyfood firm in above posts says  1/3rd 1/3rd 1/3rd !


----------



## cowgirl16 (13 April 2016)

Aru said:



			Are you aware that samonellosis is zoonotic?so can be passed to humans.and that infected dogs can show no clinical signs but can become carriers and shed the bacteria in the poo. It can also be very severe illness and is occasionaly fatal.the point im trying to make is not something to dismiss lightly.

Campylobactor and salmonella infection are known risks in feeding raw meat to any animal. It is unfortunatly not my experience that people are aware of this when they start on a raw diet. Quite the opposite in fact in the majority of cases that I have discussed it with owners they were not aware it was a risk or hadnt considered it. In some  cases they informed me that Dogs cannot catch these disease's because their systems are designed to prevent it. Thats not what they taught us in vet school.quite the opposite in fact but a very popular myth. Dogs are less susceptible to these infections then humans,thats true...but they can and do pick up these infections if the load is high enough and the conditions are right...the same as any other bacterial infection and generally raw chicken is the cause. The level of dangerous bacteria found on the skin of human grade commerical chicken in the supermarket shelves has made the papers on more than one occasion. The bacteria are there and they are a risk, to try and claim otherwise because you have not personally been affected or heard of many cases is misleading. Personally I have never contracted salmonella despite exposure to it..but that doesnt mean I think I cannot. The constant claims that I read on raw threads where these infections are dismissed as insignificant is a worry.


lncidentally chronic diarrhoea that doesnt clear up on a change of diet can be campylobacter infection.worth considering if the pumpkin or other bulking agent doesnt work op.but hopefully its just because you arent feeding enough bone or offal.
		
Click to expand...

Aru, is it possible for a dog to get one of these infections from eating raw pheasant?


----------



## Dobermonkey (13 April 2016)

I asked way back in the thread how much you were feeding v how much the dog weighs.  Be interested to know.  Too much. Can = diahrrea.  Too little can = constipation.  It seems odd that the diet the dog was on = constipated. But now it's got the runs.  Not saying you are doing anything wrong just curious


----------



## Aru (14 April 2016)

Possible as campy esp are bacteria thats frequently associated with birds and bird droppings..salmonella which is much more severe is a harder one to pin down to exact source in many cases esp as many animals can have it and shed it without showing any clinical signs...but on the scale of things a clean wild pheasant is safer in some ways then supermarket chicken. The major risk at the moment is campylobacter esp coming from commercial chicken stocks as theres a major problem controlling these bacteria in an intensive farming setting...the bacteria rarely affects the birds themselves and as human cook the birds and kill off most of these infections that way theres little incentive to try and control the issue. Its quite interesting really that the supermarket heavily labelled and clean looking birds are probs the most risky because of the way we artifically rear then and as the way we slaughter them.

Helpfully even blanching the chicken skin and carcass with boiling water can help reduce the chances of infection as this will kill a lot of these bugs.


----------



## planete (14 April 2016)

Freezing chicken for two to three weeks can reduce Campylobacter by 90% according to an EU study.  I try and source frozen raw chicken for the dogs directly from a DEFRA approved poultry industrial butchering plant where strict hygiene and freezing guidelines should be followed.  I noticed a regular incidence of 24 hour tummy upsets when using meat from some raw dog food suppliers.


----------



## cowgirl16 (14 April 2016)

Aru said:



			Possible as campy esp are bacteria thats frequently associated with birds and bird droppings..salmonella which is much more severe is a harder one to pin down to exact source in many cases esp as many animals can have it and shed it without showing any clinical signs...but on the scale of things a clean wild pheasant is safer in some ways then supermarket chicken. The major risk at the moment is campylobacter esp coming from commercial chicken stocks as theres a major problem controlling these bacteria in an intensive farming setting...the bacteria rarely affects the birds themselves and as human cook the birds and kill off most of these infections that way theres little incentive to try and control the issue. Its quite interesting really that the supermarket heavily labelled and clean looking birds are probs the most risky because of the way we artifically rear then and as the way we slaughter them.

Helpfully even blanching the chicken skin and carcass with boiling water can help reduce the chances of infection as this will kill a lot of these bugs.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Aru. That confirms my suspicions even more about our dog. She's been very poorly recently, took her to the vet, and was given a weeks course of Metronidazole, and a 3 day course of Promax. I was certain it was something to do with the fact that she is always chomping on bits of dead pheasant lying around in the field I keep my horses in. (it's a Pheasant farm, the stupid things are everywhere!) The meds are finished now, but she's not completely out of the woods yet. I'm having to be very careful about what I feed her.


----------



## cowgirl16 (14 April 2016)

planete said:



			Freezing chicken for two to three weeks can reduce Campylobacter by 90% according to an EU study.  I try and source frozen raw chicken for the dogs directly from a DEFRA approved poultry industrial butchering plant where strict hygiene and freezing guidelines should be followed.  I noticed a regular incidence of 24 hour tummy upsets when using meat from some raw dog food suppliers.
		
Click to expand...

When I was studying for my food hygiene certificate we were told that freezing causes bacteria to go dormant. It does not kill. When the food thaws and returns to ambient temperature, the bacteria rapidly multiply.


----------



## gunnergundog (14 April 2016)

planete said:



			Freezing chicken for two to three weeks can reduce Campylobacter by 90% according to an EU study.  I try and source frozen raw chicken for the dogs directly from a DEFRA approved poultry industrial butchering plant where strict hygiene and freezing guidelines should be followed.  I noticed a regular incidence of 24 hour tummy upsets when using meat from some raw dog food suppliers.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the study also found that the chicken had to be frozen at -25 degrees C ;  this is way way beyond the scope of all domestic freezers, although a commercial one would do the job nicely!  

http://www.food.gov.uk/science/research/foodborneillness/b14programme/b14projlist/fs101025


----------



## gunnergundog (14 April 2016)

Penny Less said:



			ETA the opinion here is 10/10/80 ratio,  Honeyfood firm in above posts says  1/3rd 1/3rd 1/3rd !
		
Click to expand...

Jeepers creepers!  Not sure if this is what you're feeding your dog but if so get him off it now!  Any diet that has offal as a third of it is going to be asking for trouble with a lot of dogs.   Some you may get away with it, especially if they include heart (which anyway is technically muscle meat) in their 'offal' measurement; too much liver though is well recognised as causing the squits in a lot of dogs.


----------



## Penny Less (14 April 2016)

No Imnot, been reading their info though. They are recommended quite highly !  I feel really awful as he was ok when he came to me the first couple of days and I have obviously done something wrong.  I did give him  quite a lot of kidney one day as I didn't realise about the ratios. etc. Thought this might have caused the problem, but went back to just the chicken and tiny bit of veg. The foster owner just gave him chicken carcases and veg and fruit and offal, but didn't state the actual ratios.   He didn't get up in the night but still has v runny poos this morning, the pumpkin seeds have come through whole !  I have made an appointment with the vet.  This diet is obviously more complicated than I realised. 
Im not at all happy about keeping him on it but until he is officially handed over to me after trial period I don't feel I can change him to 
commercial tinned etc.  I know people are against tinned, but I have had dogs all my life on commercial food and table scraps and never had problems.

Someone up thread asked about amounts. I was told to give two chicken carcases or 5 wings plus veg etc
He weighs just over 26 kg. He doesn't seem at all off colour, his nose is v dry but it was when I got him. You might remember he had
a bad case of itching/scabs etc which have cleared up, vet thought due to mites and given Advocate


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 April 2016)

Penny Less said:



			feel I can change him to 
commercial tinned etc.  I know people are against tinned, but I have had dogs all my life on commercial food and table scraps and never had problems.
		
Click to expand...

there are some very good tinned foods available, both of mine are on tins. well done on getting the mites under control


----------



## ponyparty (14 April 2016)

Penny Less said:



			No Imnot, been reading their info though. They are recommended quite highly !  I feel really awful as he was ok when he came to me the first couple of days and I have obviously done something wrong.  I did give him  quite a lot of kidney one day as I didn't realise about the ratios. etc. Thought this might have caused the problem, but went back to just the chicken and tiny bit of veg. The foster owner just gave him chicken carcases and veg and fruit and offal, but didn't state the actual ratios.   He didn't get up in the night but still has v runny poos this morning, the pumpkin seeds have come through whole !  I have made an appointment with the vet.  This diet is obviously more complicated than I realised. 
Im not at all happy about keeping him on it but until he is officially handed over to me after trial period I don't feel I can change him to 
commercial tinned etc.  I know people are against tinned, but I have had dogs all my life on commercial food and table scraps and never had problems.

Someone up thread asked about amounts. I was told to give two chicken carcases or 5 wings plus veg etc
He weighs just over 26 kg. He doesn't seem at all off colour, his nose is v dry but it was when I got him. You might remember he had
a bad case of itching/scabs etc which have cleared up, vet thought due to mites and given Advocate
		
Click to expand...

It's mainly liver that can give the squits, as someone said above. I would have thought that, being on mainly chicken carcasses or wings, he would be more likely to have hard poos than runny. Therefore it quite likely isn't the diet. 

Perhaps your vet may be able to help advise what to feed him - though some vets are very anti raw (mine isn't but I've been told some are). If you explain that you aren't allowed to change his diet from raw until after the foster period is over I'm sure they'll be fine. If your boy has any underlying issues, then changing him onto tinned or dry food mightn't solve it.

Raw diet really doesn't have to be complicated. I started off by ordering a load of ready made minces from specialist raw feed companies (Honeys, Manifold Valley Meats, Raw 2 Go), which included bones and some offal in the "right" amounts, to make it easy for myself. I then topped it up with bits here and there - fruit, veg, bones, hearts, liver dehydrated in the oven to use as treats, a raw egg cracked over his dinner, oily fish once or twice per week. Starting to think the bloomin' dog eats better than I do!


----------



## Snuffles (14 April 2016)

So what replaces bone for firming up poo in commercial tins, is it the cereal or is there bonemeal in the tinss ? My dog never gets any bones as such.


----------

